
Uber self-driving prototype involved in a fatal crash investigated by police - monsieurpng
https://electrek.co/2018/03/19/uber-self-driving-prototyp-fatal-crash-police/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16619917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16619917)

1400+ points

